# Anyone interested ...



## Claire (Jan 7, 2012)

... in movies and TV series from non-US, English speaking countries?  We've watched not just English, but Australian, New Zealand, Canadian, Welsh, Irish .... well, we're hooked.  Thank heaven for Netflix.  My husband will find an actor or subject he likes, and order everything he/she acts in.  I'll read (I'm really into mystery books) and tell him about a series that I think is a TV series or movie.  Sometimes it's just a PBS happenstance.  Right now my friends are into "Downton Abby".  These are friends we haven't known but a couple of years, and when we meet at our "third place", we catch up on and exchange these shows.  For us, lately, it is "New Tricks".  "Ballykisangel" was a huge hit for us!  And you can go back to "Upsairs, Downstairs" (a lot of similarities to Downton), and maybe an all-time favorite, "Duchess of Duke Street".

Anyone else a fan?  And, for those of you who are actually living with them real-time (as opposed to we who have to wait for them to come to the US!), let me know which are ones we should look forward to!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2012)

i love "downton abbey". season 2 starts this sunday.

season 1 is available online at pbs.org for another week or so.

for irish shows, nothing beats "father ted".


they're not really tv series per se, but i also like "top gear", "the graham norton show", "would you rather...", and "gordon ramsay's kitchen nightmares", all on bbc america.

"absolutely fabulous" is a good comedy as well.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 8, 2012)

I love watching foreign English films.  But I've gotta have subtitles with Irish movies though...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 8, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i love "downton abbey". season 2 starts this sunday.
> 
> season 1 is available online at pbs.org for another week or so.
> 
> ...


Tom mate Downton Abbey has split the telegensia down the middle overhere, I suspect this is because it was made for commercial TV.
Father Ted for me is very special,if you cant get Rab C Nesbitt here is a taste, it is rumored he is ramseys father. Rab C. Nesbitt. More. 1994 Christmas Special Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 8, 2012)

I enjoy any of the British TV that trickles in on PBS.  

I even enjoy the 1970's and 80's stuff the PBS station still shows.  Things like Are you being served?, Lovejoy etc...

 And of course *EastEnders!*


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 8, 2012)

Just for you Aunt Bea. A true kitchen goddess, this is Auntie Beeb at its best and Fanny is soberhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuZiPiFl-q4


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 8, 2012)

THE TWO RONNIES FORK CANDLES HANDLES - YouTube


----------



## kezlehan (Jan 8, 2012)

I live in the UK and think British TV is pretty awful! The only shows I like are cooking ones. Apart from that, give me an American series any day! To be honest I don't watch much tv, although I agree that Father Ted is hilarious. Oh and Bottom is hysterically funny, pity the show got stopped. If anyone can find the Live show of Bottom Hooligan's Island, prepare for some laughs!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 8, 2012)

bt - 

Sounds like we enjoy the same shows.  

Did yyou know AbFab is coming back with new shows for it's 20th anniversary. They start TONIGHT on BBC America.  

We watch a lot of PBS and BBC America here too.   We love "Born and Bred", 'Doc Martin", " All Creatures Great and Small" and ... well... Dr. Who.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 8, 2012)

buckytom said:


> .
> nothing beats "father ted".
> 
> 
> .


Feck off!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 8, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Just for you Aunt Bea. A true kitchen goddess, this is Auntie Beeb at its best and Fanny is sober




Bolas,

I love her!  She reminds me of one of my Aunts!  My Aunt looked the same from the time she was in her mid forties until the time she was in her mid eighties.  She always had a cigarette in one hand, with a long ash that never fell when she gestured grandly, and a cocktail in the other hand that never seemed to get empty.  My Aunt never cooked though, she would get us special treats from the bakery or take us to a grand restaurant for a dish of ice cream.  She loved us and we loved her but none of us new quite what to do with the other.  I think she always breathed a sigh of relief when we left! 

The cooking show I follow now is Rachel Allen.  I still miss the fat ladies and Delia Smith.  I think Delia was from your area originally.

Thanks again,
B


----------



## Timothy (Jan 8, 2012)

On Netflix, I'm currently working my way through the series "Monarch of the Glen". A 30 something London Restaurateur, inherits his family's 35,000 acres and Castle. The estate is buried in debt and the new Laird is tasked with reviving the estate into a profitable business. Based on the refurbishment and income generating goals of a Scot Laird and his family's holdings and castle, it's a very well acted series. One of the characters makes me laugh like crazy. Duncan spends almost all his time running wildly in a kilt. If the guy moves 6 feet, it's at a dead run.

I give this series a 9 of 10 on the enjoyment meter!

one of my favorite lines so far is when a man and wife are preparing to return to town, she says; "Perhaps we can splurge and call a taxi". Her husband replies; "What? A needless expense! It's only 8 miles to town from here. A short walk!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 8, 2012)

Doc Martin
Inspector Morse
Rosemary & Thyme
Cadfael
Upstairs, Downstairs
Hamish MacBeth
Keeping Up Appearances
Prime Suspect
Foyle's War
Bonekickers
Vera (actually anything with Brenda Blethyn)
Lovejoy

Most British Movies


----------



## Claire (Jan 9, 2012)

Fiona, I love all the series you mention.  But I haven't heard of two of them, Bonekickers and Vera.  What are they about?  Hubby usually orders things that look interesting through Netflix.


----------



## Claire (Jan 9, 2012)

New AbFab!  We're anticipating its appearance on Netflix!


----------



## Claire (Jan 9, 2012)

I think humor can be very culture specific.  I, personally, think it is odd that most English people I've known (especially of a certain age), just think that any man in drag is hysterically funny.  My husband absolutely loved Benny Hill (thank heavens he hasn't ordered that on Netflix, or I might have to move out for awhile).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2012)

Claire said:


> Fiona, I love all the series you mention.  But I haven't heard of two of them, Bonekickers and Vera.  What are they about?  Hubby usually orders things that look interesting through Netflix.




Bonekickers is very similar to Bones/CSI, anthropologists but with a healthy dose of fantasy and riddles.  Vera is a detective, the blurb on the box says, "think female Columbo."


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2012)

Claire said:


> I think humor can be very culture specific.  I, personally, think it is odd that most English people I've known (especially of a certain age), just think that any man in drag is hysterically funny.  My husband absolutely loved Benny Hill (thank heavens he hasn't ordered that on Netflix, or I might have to move out for awhile).




I agree, I find Benny Hill close to offensive, but Monty Python is hysterical.  Maybe the times, too!  Dad and Shrek like Benny Hill, but they also appreciate MP.  Maybe it's a gender thing, too.


----------



## Claire (Jan 9, 2012)

They are both definitely on the list of "husband, order these from Netflix"!


----------



## Timothy (Jan 9, 2012)

Claire said:


> I think humor can be very culture specific. I, personally, think it is odd that most English people I've known (especially of a certain age), just think that any man in drag is hysterically funny. My husband absolutely loved Benny Hill (thank heavens he hasn't ordered that on Netflix, or I might have to move out for awhile).


 
I'm right there with you on Benny Hill. My Dad loved his show. I'd rather have my toenails pulled out with vise-grips than watch it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2012)

Claire said:


> They are both definitely on the list of "husband, order these from Netflix"!



I've ordered them, too.  But in a more permanent form.

Oh and _The Vicar of Dibley_, _Good Neighbors_...too many comedies to even start on, _Fawlty Towers_...ah heck, I'll be here all night thinking of more titles.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 9, 2012)

Claire said:


> I think humor can be very culture specific.  I, personally, think it is odd that most English people I've known (especially of a certain age), just think that any man in drag is hysterically funny.  My husband absolutely loved Benny Hill (thank heavens he hasn't ordered that on Netflix, or I might have to move out for awhile).


The Scottish a N/Irish dont think its funny they think its normal.The Welsh....well we have sheep.The history of cross dressing in the UK Theartre is very old, the childrens Christmas Pantomime is a fine example ie Dick in Dick Whittington is always played by a woman(is that an oxymoron)whilst the widow Twankey is played by a man.
I have sat/tv and I once watched the a Maury show where the audience has to guess the sex of scantily clad contestants.I have a problem with this on a number of levels.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jan 9, 2012)

Lord Flashheart's grand entrance - Blackadder - BBC - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 9, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've ordered them, too.  But in a more permanent form.
> 
> Oh and _The Vicar of Dibley_, _Good Neighbors_...too many comedies to even start on, _Fawlty Towers_...ah heck, I'll be here all night thinking of more titles.




I used to get a kick out of Good Neighbors and also To the manor born.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 9, 2012)

season 2 of "downton abbey" started tonight on pbs. it was a good episode.

it airs again at 1am on tuesday on pbs in most markets, in case anyone's interested.

i'm still waiting for bolas to show up as one of the characters... 

countess bolas de fraile, the cross dressing earl of grantham.


----------



## Addie (Jan 9, 2012)

I watched DA tonight. What a good show. Last season was just the set up. Now it is getting deep and good. Can't wait until next Sunday. I just hope this season is more than four shows. I am addicted to Masterpiece Theater. 

I watched Pride and Prejudice twice with Colin Firth as Mr. Darby. Then to see him in Mama Mia as a comic gay man singing was hilarious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 9, 2012)

We just watched Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush in, "The King's Speech," last night.  It was excellent.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, I am so out of the loop on this. I used to love British TV and we get lots of it here in Canada. I haven't had cable in years and don't watch TV at all, since I fried the one with the makeshift antenna.


----------



## Claire (Jan 10, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Wow, I am so out of the loop on this. I used to love British TV and we get lots of it here in Canada. I haven't had cable in years and don't watch TV at all, since I fried the one with the makeshift antenna.



Seems to me we've enjoyed a few Canadian TV series and/or movies as well, how about some prompts there, since I can't put a name to them.  Red Green, of course.  He was hot here in the upper U.S. Midwest, but hubby and I first saw him years before the U.S. market found him, on a vacation to Quebec.  Loved "advice to older men".  Loved one episode where one character makes fun of French-Canadian accents (yes, my dad and his older siblings do speak like that!).


----------



## Addie (Jan 10, 2012)

I went to PBS.COM and DA has seven shows this season instead of the four. And!!! they are already working on season three. Also they hinted that all will be right between Mary and Mathew. YEA!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 10, 2012)

i could just watch laura linney talk about the show for an hour.

rrrowr... she makes smart chicks look hot. 

umm, i meant to say there's nothing better than a beautiful  woman who's also smart.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 10, 2012)

The Pie in the Sky series was fun. Liked Foyle's War and Doc Martin, well and all the others, too.  I reluctantly ordered up Little Dorritt, thinking it would be too treacly.  But it was really very good and introduced me to Eddie Marsan, who played Mr. Pancks with obvious relish.  Through Netflix's great set-up I found Marsan again in a film I liked a lot:  Happy Go Lucky.  He is anger personified as a driving instructor.  On a Google site, he was described as "ubiquitous" at present.

Downton has so many loose threads that keep getting looser.  I kind of wish they would tie up a couple and move on, except that I hope we've not seen the last of Mr. Bates.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Downton has so many loose threads that keep getting looser.  I kind of wish they would tie up a couple and move on, except that I hope we've not seen the last of Mr. Bates.



For me the star of Downton is Highclere Castle, and of course Dame Maggie Smith.

I miss a lot of the story because I am so busy gawking at the things in the background.  I wonder if Lord and Lady Carnarvon  have a Roomba.


----------



## Addie (Jan 10, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> The Pie in the Sky series was fun. Liked Foyle's War and Doc Martin, well and all the others, too. I reluctantly ordered up Little Dorritt, thinking it would be too treacly. But it was really very good and introduced me to Eddie Marsan, who played Mr. Pancks with obvious relish. Through Netflix's great set-up I found Marsan again in a film I liked a lot: Happy Go Lucky. He is anger personified as a driving instructor. On a Google site, he was described as "ubiquitous" at present.
> 
> Downton has so many loose threads that keep getting looser. I kind of wish they would tie up a couple and move on, except that I hope we've not seen the last of Mr. Bates.


 
Patience Little Grasshopper. Last season there were only four shows. This season there will be seven shows. So they have time to tie it all up. The first show was just the set up. the next six shows will begin to tie all the loose ends. This season ends with the end of the war. And they are already working on  Season III.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 10, 2012)

Some of my favorites;

Midsomer Murders
Morse 
Inspector Lewis
Hercule Poirot
Inspector Lynley
Maigret
Miss Marple


----------



## Alix (Jan 10, 2012)

Adderly
Anne of Green Gables
Blackstone (I have to mention this because I know someone who produces it.)
Bob and Doug
Corner Gas (5 stars)
Due South (5 stars for me 2 from DH)
Heartland
Little Mosque on the Prairie
SCTV
Stargate

I could go on, but here is a list of Canadian shows. I'm fond of lots of the kid shows myself.


----------



## Claire (Jan 11, 2012)

Seems to me, too, that there was an Aussie (maybe Kiwi) series we liked.  I think the former.  About a single father and his little girl.

DA has a great following among our "herd".  On Fridays when we gather at our third place, we re-hash it like we knew the people.  It does remind me a lot of "Upstairs Downstairs."

My current favorite is "New Tricks".  I even find myself humming the theme song, "It's alright, it's OK; Doesn't really matter if you're old and gray!"

Anne, of course, was a childhood favorite in book and old movie forms, and I loved the more recent (being relative, many moons ago) TV shows.  I'd think it was a girl thing, but when they pop up periodically on TV, my husband always tunes in.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 11, 2012)

Two more Canadian shows: Republic of Doyle was (is?) pretty good. I really like Rick Mercer's show.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 1, 2012)

Downton redux -- what a jarring turn to the way of life that period of time was for the fortunate, privileged, landed folk.  And this excellent treatment that we get to watch unfold is so well done and thought provoking.  The casting, IMO, could not be better --  Daisy and William's wedding in the episode just past was so poignant.

Will Mary marry at all?  Stay tuned, right, Addie?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 1, 2012)

We have been slowly working our way through two complete series DVD sets I gave SO for Christmas,  Doc Martin  and  All Creatures Great and Small. It is great seeing all the episodes and seeing them all in the proper order.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 1, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> We have been slowly working our way through two complete series DVD sets I gave SO for Christmas, Doc Martin and All Creatures Great and Small. It is great seeing all the episodes and seeing them all in the proper order.


 
I just finished watching the Dr. Martin series last week. I liked it. A little weird here and there, but a great series.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 2, 2012)

Timothy said:


> I just finished watching the Dr. Martin series last week. I liked it. A little weird here and there, but a great series.


 
Have you watched Big Bang Theory on TV?  I'd like to put Dr. Sheldon Cooper from that show and Doc Martin together in a room and see them stare suspiciously at one another.  It's nice to see weirdness written into successful (and entertaining) TV characters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2012)

I enjoy Big Bang Theory.  They all crack me up...mostly because I know guys just like them.


----------



## Addie (Feb 2, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Downton redux -- what a jarring turn to the way of life that period of time was for the fortunate, privileged, landed folk. And this excellent treatment that we get to watch unfold is so well done and thought provoking. The casting, IMO, could not be better -- Daisy and William's wedding in the episode just past was so poignant.
> 
> Will Mary marry at all? Stay tuned, right, Addie?


 
I am absolutly hooked. According to the interview, Mary and William get together in the end. And I had a news clip that Shirley McLaine has joined the cast as Countess's mother from America. She has some go-arounds with the Dowerger Countess. It is gettin so good.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 2, 2012)

Addie said:


> I am absolutly hooked. According to the interview, Mary and William get together in the end. And I had a news clip that Shirley McLaine has joined the cast as Countess's mother from America. She has some go-arounds with the Dowerger Countess. It is gettin so good.


 
Now that sounds like  fodder for some real fireworks.  Shirley McLaine and Maggie Smith -- whoda thought?

Don't tell me William & Mary get together, run off to America, and found a university....


----------



## Addie (Feb 2, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Now that sounds like fodder for some real fireworks. Shirley McLaine and Maggie Smith -- whoda thought?
> 
> Don't tell me William & Mary get together, run off to America, and found a university....


 
Good one.  
In the clips of future shows, it shows Mary pushing a wheelchair.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 2, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Have you watched Big Bang Theory on TV? I'd like to put Dr. Sheldon Cooper from that show and Doc Martin together in a room and see them stare suspiciously at one another. It's nice to see weirdness written into successful (and entertaining) TV characters.


 
No, I haven't seen that series yet. I have no regular TV service. I only have NetFlix, which is plumbed to my TV via HDMI. The Big Bang series is available on NetFlix by mail. I may request it later.


----------



## Addie (Feb 2, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Have you watched Big Bang Theory on TV? I'd like to put Dr. Sheldon Cooper from that show and Doc Martin together in a room and see them stare suspiciously at one another. It's nice to see weirdness written into successful (and entertaining) TV characters.


 
The Big Bang Theory is hilarious. And no violence!!! It can be done. 

I love your theory of putting the Doc and Sheldon in th same room.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 2, 2012)

Addie said:


> Good one.
> In the clips of future shows, it shows Mary pushing a wheelchair.


 
Well, it would have been a better joke if it hadn't just now hit me that I think we're mistaken -- it's Cousin Matthew she's longing for, isn't it?  Matt 'n Mary U. -- not so much. 

So the big newspaper man is going to be out, huh?


----------



## Addie (Feb 2, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> Well, it would have been a better joke if it hadn't just now hit me that I think we're mistaken -- it's Cousin Matthew she's longing for, isn't it? Matt 'n Mary U. -- not so much.
> 
> So the big newspaper man is going to be out, huh?


 
Sometimes it is hard to keep the characters right. William is the one who married Daisy and then died. I think Masterpeice has a penchant for the name Daisy. There was a maid in U&D stairs. And a couple of other shows. Or maybe the English are just fond of the name because it is easy to remember.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 2, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> The Big Bang Theory is hilarious. And no violence!!! It can be done.
> 
> I love your theory of putting the Doc and Sheldon in th same room.



Did anyone else see last week, where Raj fell in love with Siri, the voice activated search engine on IPhone?  Totally hilarious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 3, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Did anyone else see last week, where Raj fell in love with Siri, the voice activated search engine on IPhone?  Totally hilarious!



Oh yeah!  That was hysterical!  I'm busy watching reruns of it on TNT because I missed it the first time around.


----------



## Claire (Feb 3, 2012)

Big Bang Theory is probably my favorite sitcom right now.  Actually, when he retired, I turned over the TV to my husband and pretty much bury myself in books.  Only watch when he has something on that interests me, and I love this one.  

Doc Martin is also a favorite, so I can just see the two together.  Maybe we could throw in Monk.  

Thank heaven for Netflix


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 3, 2012)

Claire said:


> Big Bang Theory is probably my favorite sitcom right now. Actually, when he retired, I turned over the TV to my husband and pretty much bury myself in books. Only watch when he has something on that interests me, and I love this one.
> 
> Doc Martin is also a favorite, so I can just see the two together. Maybe we could throw in Monk.
> 
> Thank heaven for Netflix


 
What a threesome!  

Hooray for the pairing of Netflix & BBC.  Last night I saw Disc 1 of BBC's The Impressionists via Netflix.  What beautiful cinematography.  The times (late 19th, early 20th century) are brought to life, showing then-Paris and the artists as young men, trying to survive while turning the art world on its ear. A wonderful effect they use is setting up a scene to recreate an actual painting of Monet, Manet, Renoir, Degas -- then showing the painting itself.  A really nice effect.  But I do go on -- sorry -- I just get carried away with how much I love those BBC productions.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 16, 2012)

What, no comments about last week's Downton happenings?  So different from regular old soaps.  You could skip weeks at a time and still keep up. (I did watch them when my kids were babies -- a couple hundred years ago -- pure desperation.) It's just too bad if you miss a couple of DAs, not necessarily because you get confused, but because every scene is so good.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 16, 2012)

i wonder if hugh bonneville minds that in the opening credits of "downton abbey", his name shows up next to a dog's butt?


----------



## Addie (Feb 16, 2012)

I had to wait until Monday afternoon to watch it. My cable company is installing new wiring throughout different areas. We lost our signal for 1.5 days and Sunday happened to one of the days. I finally called them on Monday and it took about 20 minutes for them to restore my signal. I was p.o. big time. But I did get two days off my bill. So the first thing I did was look to see when DA was going to repeat. We have three PBS channels to watch from. I didn't have too long to wait. It was only one hour. 

There are two more shows left in this season. And in the interview the writers said that Mathew and the oldest daughter Mary get together. Come to think of it they didn't say if it was going to be this season though.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 17, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i wonder if hugh bonneville minds that in the opening credits of "downton abbey", his name shows up next to a dog's butt?


 
Maybe that falls under the heading of "There is no bad publicity except your own obituary."  (quote from Brendan Behan)


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 20, 2012)

So, we're finished w/Downton, are we?  I guess all's well......


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> So, we're finished w/Downton, are we? I guess all's well......


 
No, that was only Season Two. Shirley McLaine will be introduced as Cora mother's from America. She goes head to head with Maggie Smith. And we have to find out if Mr. Bates gets out of prison. And what about Thomas, the footman? He is still up to his old tricks. Daisy has to ask for her raise and promotion to Assistant Cook. And Robert's sister is still looking to get married. And will Mary's scandalous behavior hit the headlines? Then there is the wedding for Mary and Mathew. Cora wants to go to Dublin and bring her daughter, the baby and the chauffeur back home. That is going to be Season 3's cliffhanger. It is 1920. The time of the Easter Rebellion in Ireland. Will Cora get caught in it when she goes to Ireland to bring her daughter and grandchild home? Robert's world is changing all around him. And he doesn't like change. And what about Daisy and William's father? Will she be the daughter he wants? So many loose ends and questions unanswered. 

So no. We are not finished with Downton Abby.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> No, that was only Season Two. Shirley McLaine will be introduced as Cora mother's from America. She goes head to head with Maggie Smith. And we have to find out if Mr. Bates gets out of prison. And what about Thomas, the footman? He is still up to his old tricks. Daisy has to ask for her raise and promotion to Assistant Cook. And Robert's sister is still looking to get married. And will Mary's scandalous behavior hit the headlines? Then there is the wedding for Mary and Mathew. Cora wants to go to Dublin and bring her daughter, the baby and the chauffeur back home. That is going to be Season 3's cliffhanger. It is 1920. The time of the Easter Rebellion in Ireland. Will Cora get caught in it when she goes to Ireland to bring her daughter and grandchild home? Robert's world is changing all around him. And he doesn't like change. And what about Daisy and William's father? Will she be the daughter he wants? So many loose ends and questions unanswered.
> 
> So no. We are not finished with Downton Abby.


 
Bless you, Addie, for this.  But I stopped reading after the second sentence -- I want to watch the plot thicken as it cooks.  I forgot you had previously mentioned Shirley MacLaine versus Maggie Smith.  Is anyone capable of going head-to-head with Maggie?


----------



## buckytom (Feb 20, 2012)

addie, the easter rising (ahem, not rebellion) at the gpo in dublin occurred in 1916. by 1920, the war for ireland's independence was nearly over.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 20, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Two more Canadian shows: Republic of Doyle was (is?) pretty good. I really like Rick Mercer's show.


I've just got on to another Canadian show that is excellent.  It is still going, but I have been watching past seasons on Netflix.  It is called "Heartland" and about a family who own a horse ranch in Alberta.  For "Canadian Television" it is very good and family oriented. 

I love Rick Mercer and have caught a few episodes of Doyle.  Being a Canadian I really hate to say this but until the last few years I haven't really liked anything my country has had to offer in the way of TV series but it is getting better.

I used to watch a lot of BBC shows but haven't for many years.  Food Network has been my mainstay for television I am afraid.  I loved the early years of it when they had more foreign content such as "The Two Fat Ladies", Nigela Lawson, just to name a couple.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> No, that was only Season Two. Shirley McLaine will be introduced as Cora mother's from America. She goes head to head with Maggie Smith.



Shirley McLaine and Maggie Smith?  Guess who will be Netflicking Downton Abbey real soon!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I've just got on to another Canadian show that is excellent.  It is still going, but I have been watching past seasons on Netflix.  It is called "Heartland" and about a family who own a horse ranch in Alberta.  For "Canadian Television" it is very good and family oriented.
> 
> I love Rick Mercer and have caught a few episodes of Doyle.  Being a Canadian I really hate to say this but until the last few years I haven't really liked anything my country has had to offer in the way of TV series but it is getting better.
> 
> I used to watch a lot of BBC shows but haven't for many years.  Food Network has been my mainstay for television I am afraid.  I loved the early years of it when they had more foreign content such as "The Two Fat Ladies", Nigela Lawson, just to name a couple.



What? You didn't think _The Beach Combers_ or _King of Kensington_ were great shows? <snicker>

I really can't take _Heartland_, but I have to agree that it is well done. I would recommend it if you like that sort of show.


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> addie, the easter rising (ahem, not rebellion) at the gpo in dublin occurred in 1916. by 1920, the war for Ireland's independence was nearly over.


 
Thank you buckytom. I am not up on Irish history except to know that a small piece of Ireland is still under British rule. And _The Lay of Knock_ is a beautiful song. We have a very LARGE Irish population here in Boston. Two major sections of Boston celebrate St. Patrick's Day in all of its glory.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 20, 2012)

Addie said:


> No, that was only Season Two. Shirley McLaine will be introduced as Cora mother's from America. She goes head to head with Maggie Smith. And we have to find out if Mr. Bates gets out of prison. And what about Thomas, the footman? He is still up to his old tricks. Daisy has to ask for her raise and promotion to Assistant Cook. And Robert's sister is still looking to get married. And will Mary's scandalous behavior hit the headlines? Then there is the wedding for Mary and Mathew. Cora wants to go to Dublin and bring her daughter, the baby and the chauffeur back home. That is going to be Season 3's cliffhanger. It is 1920. The time of the Easter Rebellion in Ireland. Will Cora get caught in it when she goes to Ireland to bring her daughter and grandchild home? Robert's world is changing all around him. And he doesn't like change. And what about Daisy and William's father? Will she be the daughter he wants? So many loose ends and questions unanswered.
> 
> So no. We are not finished with Downton Abby.



It's been a long long time since I've been this wrapped up in a TV series, if *ever.*  You did a great job there Addie!!  I was really sad to see season II end last night but what an ending it was!!  I can't wait to see Shirley as the American mother of Cora, she'll sure give Maggie Smith a run for her money.
Does anyone know how long we have to wait for season III ?


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> It's been a long long time since I've been this wrapped up in a TV series, if *ever.* You did a great job there Addie!! I was really sad to see season II end last night but what an ending it was!! I can't wait to see Shirley as the American mother of Cora, she'll sure give Maggie Smith a run for her money.
> Does anyone know how long we have to wait for season III ?


 
I searched PBS. No mention of Season Three. But then it was a while before Season Two was mentioned also. The Spring lineup should be coming out soon. I loved the line of the Dame Dowager when the jilted newspaper man said he would be leaving in the morning. 

"Promise?" said the Dowager. 

BTW, have any of you heard that my favorite actress Dame Judith Dench, of all times along with Meryl Streep, is going blind? She is 77. Her family reads all her lines to her now. My heart is broken. I don't think I have ever seen her give a bad performance.


----------



## Addie (Feb 20, 2012)

Most of the time I have the TV on and couldn't tell you what is showing. But like you, Downton Abby has grabbed me. I have been watching Masterpiece Theatre since Upstairs, Downstairs. I have been watching PBS since it was called ETV and Julia Child was cooking in B&W. I have to admit it. I am hooked.


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 21, 2012)

As much as I love Downton Abbey, I would still place it about one notch behind _I, Claudius_, the all around best miniseries I have ever seen.  It may sound stuffy, but believe me, it is not -- it's completely captivating.  I really admire Derek Jacobi - he also shines in the _Caedfel_ group.

Wasn't Nicholas Campbell's _Da Vinci's Inquest_ series set in Vancouver?  I liked that a lot - it seemed so real.  Great cast.

I'll check out _Heartland_ - I like down-to-earth stories.  I watched Disc One of _Rain Shadows_, about two female veterinarians in Outback Australia.  I don't think I'll order up Disc Two, speaking of going head-to-head, just because I liked the characters so much; watching the conflict while they adjust to one another was uncomfortable.  I should probably stick to _All Creatures Great and Small --_ warmer, fuzzier_._


----------



## tinlizzie (Feb 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> BTW, have any of you heard that my favorite actress Dame Judith Dench, of all times along with Meryl Streep, is going blind? She is 77. Her family reads all her lines to her now. My heart is broken. I don't think I have ever seen her give a bad performance.


 
I did hear that the other day - what a shame.  She is so versatile.  Anyone who can play James Bond's "M" as well as a shy spinster in the 1840's (the Cranford series), throwing in that role as a scandal-beset older teacher (Notes on a Scandal with Cate Blanchette).  Yup; I'm a fan, too.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 21, 2012)

I liked the mini-series Ivanhoe. Karen recorded The Tudors and she really likes Dr. Who. We both like the risque series starring a former Dr. Who actress Billie Piper. I'm sure there are many shows and movies we watch that are Canadian, but don't know it. I liked the movie Das Boot and have watched Pan's Labyrinth, even though they were sub-titled. Probably could have gotten through Das Boot without it, but I find it hard to keep up with Spanish as they speak so darn fast.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 21, 2012)

Addie said:


> Patience Little Grasshopper. Last season there were only four shows. This season there will be seven shows. So they have time to tie it all up. The first show was just the set up. the next six shows will begin to tie all the loose ends. This season ends with the end of the war. And they are already working on  Season III.



Season 1 had 7 episodes!  Don't tell me that you missed 3!

I watched all 7 on Netflix streaming


----------



## Addie (Feb 21, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> As much as I love Downton Abbey, I would still place it about one notch behind _I, Claudius_, the all around best miniseries I have ever seen. It may sound stuffy, but believe me, it is not -- it's completely captivating. I really admire Derek Jacobi - he also shines in the _Caedfel_ group.
> 
> Wasn't Nicholas Campbell's _Da Vinci's Inquest_ series set in Vancouver? I liked that a lot - it seemed so real. Great cast.
> 
> I'll check out _Heartland_ - I like down-to-earth stories. I watched Disc One of _Rain Shadows_, about two female veterinarians in Outback Australia. I don't think I'll order up Disc Two, speaking of going head-to-head, just because I liked the characters so much; watching the conflict while they adjust to one another was uncomfortable. I should probably stick to _All Creatures Great and Small --_ warmer, fuzzier_._


 
I LOVED All Creatures Great And Small. I couldn't get into I, Claudius. There were a lot of shows I would start to watch, then go to the hospital at the worst time and never get back into the story.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 5, 2012)

Last night Notting Hill was on TV.  I had seen it several years ago and was just going to skip it until I read the description, which listed Hugh Bonneville as part of the cast.  So, just for curiosity I wanted to see what he looked like in this movie, which I think was from 1998.  I dropped in long enough to see Hugh Grant at his boyish best and Julia Roberts as the important movie star, besieged by the press in London.  Hugh Bonneville was awfully handsome; but from my current vantage point, his Lord Grantham is even better-looking.  Coincidentally, PBS showed a special on the making of Downton Abbey, with the actors saying a few words about their respective characters.  It was a strange feeling seeing them out of character, in their "civvies," almost like seeing them undressed.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 5, 2012)

I just finished watching season one of Doc Martin via Netflix streaming.  It's delightfully quirky and down right odd in parts, but I love it and don't quite know why.  Part of it is the scenery of Cornwall, as we visited there last spring and that whole part of England is just take your breath away beautiful.
I can't wait to get into season two.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 5, 2012)

A couple of flicks that come to mind are;

The year my parents went on vacation.
Swimming pool
Vera drake
House of flying daggers


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 29, 2012)

Another BBC production with Hugh Bonneville in the lead role was a 2-disc set fairly recent miniseries called Five Days.  Not bad, but a pretty sad story in several ways.  Via Netflix, natch.


----------



## Addie (Jul 22, 2012)

*News flash!*

They are filming Season Three of Downton Abby. They should be done by the end of August. They didn't say, but I would suspect we should be seeing it somewhere around the end of September? Shirley McLaine and Maggie Smith go head to head.


----------



## bakechef (Jul 22, 2012)

Just finished season 2 on hulu plus, enjoyed it very much, look forward to season 3


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 26, 2012)

Downton Abbey got a lot of Emmy nominations, didn't it?  Hope it wins a bunch.

I recently saw a Chinese film, "Postmen in the Mountains."  It reminded me of Merchant-Ivory productions -- nearly every scene was carefully framed, with gorgeous cinematography.  What beautiful scenery.  And a simple, sympathetic story of an older generation passing the torch (his rural mail route, which he covered on foot for many years) to his son.  A surprising element to me was that the family dog had accompanied the postman on his route -- that in itself wasn't so surprising, but that he was a German Shepherd, a breed I never thought about being in China.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 26, 2012)

I watch a Spanish series which has been translated called Hotel, which takes place during the Victorian Era ... It stars Spanish actors and actresses. It is a prime time soap. 

Good. Saw Downtown Abbey a couple of years ago. 
Have nice summer. 
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 27, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I enjoy any of the British TV that trickles in on PBS.
> 
> I even enjoy the 1970's and 80's stuff the PBS station still shows.  Things like Are you being served?, Lovejoy etc...
> 
> And of course *EastEnders!*



Aunt Bea...I so love Eastenders!

Also Coronation Street


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2012)

*Downton Abby*

Here it is folks! 

Downton Abbey | THIRTEEN


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 10, 2012)

My mum loves this show


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2012)

The next installment starts here in January!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 11, 2012)

I am not sure when it starts airing here...will have to check


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I am not sure when it starts airing here...will have to check


 
Go to the channel you normally get it and check for the date. I happened to be watching our PBS station and they mentioned the date. So I looked it up immediately.


----------



## Addie (Aug 11, 2012)

Kylie, are you familiar with Shirley McLaine? She is a feisty actress and playing the part of Cora's mother from America. She goes head to head with the gran dame. Shirley usually plays parts that give her a mouth that you won't find on any lady.


----------



## Addie (Sep 6, 2012)

For our UK members of DC, the third season of Downton Abbey starts January 16th. 

The rest of us have to wait until the following September. I don't know about Australia. I just want to know what happens to Bates.


----------



## Addie (May 19, 2013)

For American Viewers. The next Season for Downton Abby will begin January 5th.


----------

